# Story Time at School



## SwissJetPilot

After returning from holiday break, a teacher asked the children to come up in front of the class and share what they did during their holiday.

Little Sally came up first' "Me and my mommy and daddy went to Disneyland and went on all the rides and had fun."

Very good Sally", said the teacher. "But you should say 'My mommy and daddy and I'.

"Who would like to go next?"

Little Jimmy came up "Me and my dad went hiking in woods and put up a tent, and made a camp fire and even saw a bear!"

"Oh!" exclaimed the teacher. "How very exciting! But you should say 'My dad and I'.

"Okay class. Who's next?"

Little Johnny came up "Me and my brother went bike riding. Ummm, I mean my brother and I."

"Very good Johnny." said the teacher with a smile.

Johnny continued "Well, when my brother went over a big jump, the seat came off the the seat post and when he landed, it went right up his ass!"

"Oh my! No, no dear! You should not say 'ass' you should say 'rectum'.

"Rectum??" Replied little Johnny "Hell, it nearly killed him!"


----------



## mlfox

https://www.pond5.com/sound-effect/4160 ... ll-01.html


----------



## MarksBlackTT

:lol: :lol:


----------



## beltramy

:lol:


----------



## Samuelll

:lol: it gives me a good mood


----------



## MikaelShiphman

This is very funny


----------

